

Ask HN: How to detect if app is pirated? - buggy_code

I'm building a MMORPG for the iPhone.<p>The iPhone app connects to server to join the world. Between the app &#38; the server, I can't figure out how to detect if the particular instance of the app is legit or if it's pirated. Is there a way to do this?<p>I know that I can grab the UUID off the phone ... but unless apple sends me a list of every UUID that purchased my app, I see no way to check for this.<p>Thanks!
======
nolanbrown23
We check for pirated apps in our iphone analytics library (we haven't released
yet) and provide some tools to combat it. One of the ways we do it is using
this code:

    
    
       NSDictionary *info = [bundle infoDictionary];
       if ([info objectForKey: @"SignerIdentity"] != nil)
       {
         //app is pirated
       }

~~~
lsb
For the uninitiated, what does that mean?

~~~
jlefo7p6
This might help: <http://thwart-ipa-
cracks.blogspot.com/2008/11/detection.html>

------
jlefo7p6
Hand the software out for free and charge for user accounts on the server.

This turns the problem into one of "How do I prevent account piracy?", which
is hopefully not dependent on characteristics of the iPhone.

edit: I'm not sure what sort of kickback Apple would like in this case. Be
sure to check that out first.

~~~
jonknee
That could be accomplished in the upcoming 3.0 SDK which supports
subscriptions.

~~~
amitm
It cannot be with 3.0. Subscriptions and one time charges are only supported
for apps that initially cost money. You could get away with charging .99 cents
for it initially and then charging a subscription.

~~~
Morieris
That's the first time I have heard of that... is that official?

~~~
amitm
Yeah it was in the iPhone 3.0 announcement:
[http://i.gizmodo.com/5172200/iphone-app-store-revamped-
for-c...](http://i.gizmodo.com/5172200/iphone-app-store-revamped-for-content-
subscriptions-game-add+ons-in+app-purchases)

------
amitm
I would agree with the don't worry about it comment. I make a MMORPG for the
iPhone called Epic Pet Wars. Our paid versions are getting pirated at a rate
of about 2:1, but I strongly believe that these users would not pay for the
app anyway.

We are making enough money with the pirates and we have other ways to monetize
these users like direct payments on our sit. Also, the pirates seem to be
heavily active on the game.

~~~
barry-cotter
Sorry if I'm being obtuse but are you making a profit from the average pirate?
If you are making money despite them i'd imagine you'd be less sanguine, but
if you're making money even from the pirates wouldn't it be in your long term
interest to switch to free distribution to grow your user base much, much
faster? Obviously the timing is an issue particularly if it'd leave you
without much cushion, but shouldn't it be part of your strategy, because
otherwise someone else will get there first in that niche and have the fast
growth that could otherwise be yours (not necessarily sustainable but fast)

~~~
amitm
We have a free distribution model. We give away the application and charge
(our app is #22 in top free apps) We monetize through character unlocks and
virtual goods using paid versions in the app store. These versions are being
pirated quite a bit, but yes we are making good money despite of it so we dont
mind.

------
mcav
Don't worry about it.

The iPhone app store has enough DRM to move piracy below your radar. Casual
users won't pirate your app; the few who might go to that effort aren't worth
your time. If your app was available via direct download, an anti-piracy
scheme might be useful, but for app store applications you needn't worry.
Spend your time making other improvements to your app that will attract more
players.

~~~
alex_c
_The iPhone app store has enough DRM to move piracy below your radar._

Do you have numbers for that? Anecdotal evidence (forum posts from developers,
statistics provided by companies hawking anti-piracy solutions) suggest that
piracy is actually a significant percentage of all app installs.

I'm not entering into a debate about spending time fighting piracy versus
spending time adding new features. I'm just curious about your assertion that
piracy of app store applications is negligible. Is it based on specific
experiences, or gut feeling?

~~~
mcav
Gut feeling.

